# St. Patrick's Day Photo Contest: Enter Here!



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

We had GREAT pictures last contest, I hope we get such a good turnout for this one!

This month's contest is St. Patrick's Day! 
Get your hedgies dressed up in green hats and clovers! :lol: Entries will be accepted up until the 16th, and voting will begin on the 17th. The first ten contestants will be entered. You can change your entry, but please do so by editing your original post.

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

awww i wont have my hedgie still some time after the 10th, but i doubt there will be any openings left... o well theres always Easter!


----------



## azyrios (Feb 2, 2009)

muahahaha, let the anointing begin.


----------



## Aleshea (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## Linda_OwnerofXena (Nov 25, 2008)

seeing we live in Ireland I almost have to enter this one! I'll see what I can do...


----------



## MyGuitarSticks (Jan 16, 2009)

Another holiday photo contest I'm gonna miss . Sure 'm getting mine on the 7th, but I want to wait 'til we bond and he trusts me, 'til I enter a photo contest or something like that. Oh well, I still get to look at all the cool and funny hedgie pics .
And it's cool that I'm part Irish, but only like 2% :roll:.


----------



## drpepperheather (Dec 19, 2008)

*Cheers!*










Okay, so Ziggy and I had a little photoshoot this afternoon and I took a million photos. If anyone is interested, here's the link to the ones that turned out half-way decent:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/drpepperheather/sets/72157614816319422/


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

My goodness, those are adorable!!! Great job everyone!


Heather, Ziggy is such a photogenic little guy. Congrats, and great shots!


----------



## Quills (Feb 18, 2009)

Good pics! Heather, we're going to have to step our game up lol


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

I will go get a pic of Jade riding nessie from my last trip over to the lock. Lol jk. i have no clue what i can do for this contest... no wait it is true... KRUSO, there u are! (lol. water horse movie joke)... so ummm... this guy is in st. patty's day spirit: :mrgreen: and sorta these guys  :ugeek: ... but who cares? they nerrrrds. :x


----------



## kaotichouse (Oct 15, 2008)

Dirty little hostage taker! :lol:


----------



## azyrios (Feb 2, 2009)

drpepperheather: that is an awesome picture, absolutely cute. Such an amazing idea, but i also like the one with him under the hat and the shot glass beside him.

kaotichouse: haha way to steal me idea >.< my girlfriend takes irish dance and i wanted to set him on her soft toed shoes, one side of his body on either shoe and say "look mom, i can dance too!" I would not have figured out how to get him to stay there tho. Did you actually put a mealworm in the toe?


----------



## kaotichouse (Oct 15, 2008)

Hahaha Azyrios, I beat you to the punch! Nope, I didn't need a worm Chester just sat there sniffing around. I guess my shoes can't stink that bad.. :lol: 
Éireann go Brách!


----------



## Chase (Feb 15, 2009)

Here is quilly kiss her she is irish.


----------



## azyrios (Feb 2, 2009)

wow chase, is that just a flat surface your hedgie is sitting on (like you made it flat on the table?)
It really looks as if it is 3 dimensional, but i can't see the crease for the wall.
Very nice photo.


----------



## Chase (Feb 15, 2009)

azyrios said:


> wow chase, is that just a flat surface your hedgie is sitting on (like you made it flat on the table?)
> It really looks as if it is 3 dimensional, but i can't see the crease for the wall.
> Very nice photo.


No it is not a flat surface. The green was paper but the blue is the color of my wall so the paper was attached to the wall, then continued on to the floor i guess the baseboard gave it the 3D shape. . That was the easy part, getting my cameria to work was the real challenge and not to mention a hedgehog who thought it was potty time.


----------



## azyrios (Feb 2, 2009)

ahhh cool, it looked like a flat surface to me taken at a weird angle to give the effect of 3D.

You fooled me by not fooling me!
THE TRICKERY!


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

drpepperheather said:


> *Cheers!*
> 
> Still can't decide on which one to use as my entry, but these two have gotten the most views on my Flickr page...


the views may be cause some may deem closer inspection. Ones you can see well from far away get less views. i say that cuz the 1 u oridinally had was the best. Keep it. i liked it a lot. I would use that if i were u.


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

Here is Jade being as Irish-ish as objects in my house will allow:








OH! an irish spring! And what do you know? A soap bar next to it? Which should i use...


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

I almost chose this one, but the othr is more meaningfull and not just her being a spokesperson for a product standing there.  (just know that this one is not my submitted one)









U cant see her cute blue eyes tho. :shock:


----------



## Hedgie17 (Aug 28, 2008)

Haha nice iamdbf!  Wow those hedgies are lookin really cute, it's going to be a hard decsion!!


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

P utting
I t in my
C onsiousness, i think that the
K ool picks will

M ost likely be hard to choose the most cute and
E ntertaining pick too look at. What? why did i right that wied? *twitch* *twitch* :mrgreen: 


lolz.


----------



## Hedgie17 (Aug 28, 2008)

lol nice way of putting it iamdbf! :lol:


----------



## Chase (Feb 15, 2009)

iamdbf said:


> P utting
> I t in my
> C onsiousness, i think that the
> K ool picks will
> ...


N ot to step on your toes but in my
O pinion I think it's not

P olite to mess with people heads
I also think the kool picks will win
C ause the people will pick the best one
K now what I have that twitch to

M y word I need to go see a doctor
E xcuse for getting side tracked the best one will win


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

*Tomorrow is the last day to enter! * We still have 5 spaces left!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Here's my entry!


----------

